# Local newspaper wants to do a story on me ...



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

My mate was reading the local newspaper and they had a article on Sugar Gliders, he emailed them and said my mate Steve (me) has got Sugar Gliders, Snakes, scorpions, tarantulas, centipedes, and a Crocodile.

I am also the first person in 10 yrs in Stevenage to have a DWA.

Im just worried that if my neighbours see it , crocodile in the garage blah blah blah ....

Dunno what to do , they have just phoned me and they are very interested in doing it.

Whats everybodys thoughts ?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

As long as you can fill it with positive information and it doesn't turn into a negative piece I think it's a good idea..

I don't know how your neighbours feel, but surely if you have a DWA everything is safe and secure and there's no real reason for them to worry.. as long as you don't live in a council property or your landlord doesn't know about it and will kick you out or something :lol2:

We need all the good press we can get.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I remember reading about Jason, he had an article in the local rag, about his venomous snakes with a picture of a rattlesnake, and there was major uproar, people writing to the council saying it should never be allowed others moaning that he had single handedly lowered house prices, right fun and games.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

And that is the problem right there.. all it takes is one person to write in stating that the house proces could be affected and bang! Damn it! 

What to do? Well they know all about you, and if they are scumbags, they could do a piece anyway, stating all the negatives without the facts. If you can take the licks, then go for it... we have nothing to be ashamed about, and if anyone starts up the house price stuff, just state the simple fact that a person with a noisey dog can also affect local house prices. Be positive, not defensive, but try not to let them dictate the piece ie, you show them around, show them the animals, explain about them..


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Does it actually effect house prices? if so, surely thats not right? i mean, there is a DWA liscence and vet checks for a reason..


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I think that was just peoples opinions running away with them, not sure it was ever proved


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

It doesn't, but that is not the point. The insinuation is enough to have people slabbering.

The best way, imo, is for the interviewee to lead the interview, and keep the interviewer asking suplementary questions.


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i personally wouldnt

you will probably find its more hastle than its worth


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

You're absolutely right! We never had any problem until one of the neigbours put their house up for sale! As soon as the sign went up the environmental health came round, and then the RSPCA. Neither found a problem, but what a coincidence, they put their house up for sale and we get hassle! We figured it was them because they used to talk to us before the visits!!

What was the article on Suggies like, any good or full of misinformation?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I'd be careful, you will not get to see the article before it's printed and you never know how they will choose to edit it and represent what you've said..

If it goes well it'd be great..if not then it'll be a huge mistake.

Basically you never know what angle they will go with, it's rarely if ever upto the reporter. If the editor wants a "crazy loon keeps croc" then that is how it will come accross in the papers regardless of how you think it went.

Mason


----------



## xmashx (Sep 14, 2007)

i think it would be interesting to do but if ur worried that it might cause a problem with your neighbours then maybe its not a good idea. i mean its all good filling it with positive info but you still have to live there and people will draw their own conclusion regardless of ur efforts.
xsachax


----------



## benjrobinson (Feb 22, 2007)

do it mate! just be careful wat u say, newspapers only "exagerate" what you tell them they don't make things up completely. but trust me they do really exagerate so just think carefully aboutyour wording. would be cool to see tho, dont you think?


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

fangsy said:


> My mate was reading the local newspaper and they had a article on Sugar Gliders, he emailed them and said my mate Steve (me) has got Sugar Gliders, Snakes, scorpions, tarantulas, centipedes, and a Crocodile.
> 
> I am also the first person in 10 yrs in Stevenage to have a DWA.
> 
> ...


someone els from stevenage lucky you :lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

weelad said:


> someone els from stevenage lucky you :lol2:


LOL, what sort of animals do you have Weelad ?

Steve


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't do it mate. There will be the usual mass hysteria and probably as mentioned by others, neighbours signing petitions etc


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Can i come n visit!!!!!!!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

fangsy said:


> LOL, what sort of animals do you have Weelad ?
> 
> Steve


just a ghost corn snake at the moment, may be getting a scorp soon.


----------



## Horness (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't do it.

As a shooter and 4-wheel drive owner I've experienced first hand how the press and media fill the public with bullsh*t to get a response. Facts are normally the last thing on their mind when editing the piece together.

The BBC especially. :-x (AND I have to pay them money!)

Local papers are normally better, but that does not stop joe-public from running around like clueless lemmings screaming "_The sky is falling... THE SKY IS FALLING!_" at the first opportunity they get.

If the article gets read by 100,000 people, some will not read it at all, many will find it interesting, some will not care, but it only takes 1 to complain and rally the sheep.

Horness


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Horness said:


> Don't do it.
> 
> As a shooter and 4-wheel drive owner I've experienced first hand how the press and media fill the public with bullsh*t to get a response. Facts are normally the last thing on their mind when editing the piece together.
> 
> ...


So true, so true

Think im gonna give it a very big miss .....

Thanks all

Steve


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

rachy said:


> Can i come n visit!!!!!!!


The ghost corn snake or the croc ?


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

The croc!!!!!!!!!
Got enough ghost corns of my own lol


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Yea , anytime .........


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I would do it. We need all the good press we can get in this hobby. Just make sure that they are not going to turn it around and call you mad. If you do get a possitive response in print, then it will make people think "hey, keeping these types of animals isn't all that bad" when you tell them what you had to go through to get a licence.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> I would do it. We need all the good press we can get in this hobby. Just make sure that they are not going to turn it around and call you mad. If you do get a possitive response in print, then it will make people think "hey, keeping these types of animals isn't all that bad" when you tell them what you had to go through to get a licence.


 
Thats is what we are saying... basically it comes down to trust. I have a deep mistrust of the media in general. 

Meet the journo before hand over a coffee and discuss parameters.. find out what way they are loojking to do the interview and what they want out of it. Tell them what you want out of it as well.

I, and this is just me, would record the interview (and any meetings) with a dichtaphone or some other recording device.. just to keep yourself right.. and if they do mess you up, just give the interview tape to their rivals and expose them for being tabloid and trashy


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Horness;902109As a shooter and 4-wheel drive owner[/QUOTE said:


> Im that too
> 
> What a great start ...
> 
> Steve


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

fangsy said:


> Im that too
> 
> What a great start ...
> 
> Steve


you could throw it all in they would have a field day:lol2:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

hmm.
The press are really bad at times.
Is there a chance you can approve the piece before it goes to print? I dont think there is and without that I think its too risky as they take thier little notes and you think they are on the same level as you and then when you read it its just completely warped.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The worst things would be all the local kids banging on your door wanting to see the croc, and hold it.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Meko said:


> The worst things would be all the local kids banging on your door wanting to see the croc, and hold it.


id let them put their fingers in its mouth.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

why stop at their fingers? 

my uncle stop breeding monkeys because of the local kids climbing over into the garden to see them. although that's probably why he started breeding snakes........... to keep them out


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Put a hole at jaw level in the garage with the inscription "Natural Selection hole" with lots of signs saying "warning crock inside".

After the first ten people to put there head in, im sure it will stop.

But yeh bring a recorder if your going to do an interview. And try not to give any information away such as area you live in, and probably a false name. NO PHOTOS!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

why dont you go ahead with it but not tell them about the croc, just say your mate was mistaken and say all you have is what you have shown them


----------



## jaylou2 (Oct 19, 2007)

I am sure i read in my local paper once that someone had their exotics stolen after appearing on the telly, and there is a bird of prey sanctary near me and they had some birds stolen too. So please be careful and not give your location away.


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

I'd avoid at all costs.

Whilst it may start at local media, you may get a little section in the national press from it too who pick up on the story from the local paper, and as aforementioned, appear in a red top.

Journalists want one thing - to improve their own career. I've thought about becoming one myself, but not too keen on the spin/sensationalism which is manufactured to sell stories.

You can be as careful as you wish, and everyone here would love to educate the general public on the real danger threat (or lack of) of reptiles, but you also have to consider the cons, which I think outweight the pros, and they are that your quotes may be taken out of context, along with the reporter including some misleading figures of attacks and deaths from crocs, snakes, spiders, as well as the frequency of escapes from snakes and such.

Then you'll have your neighbours on your back worried that you house monstrous dinosaurs who'll eat their children, and have them phoning the RSPCA to find out if it's legal to keep such pets, and people making sure you have licenses and such. Also too, the possibility of someone breaking in and stealing.

It's your call, but I wouldn't entertain anyone on the matter.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

can we have sum pics of ur croc??
lol
sorry
bit off topic but...meh


----------



## Furrag (Oct 11, 2007)

badboiboom said:


> can we have sum pics of ur croc??
> lol
> sorry
> bit off topic but...meh


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/59505-caiman-time-here-last-4.html#post875833

&

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/59505-caiman-time-here-last-8.html#post886847


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

Its not too bad, im still waiting for the paper , but sure it will say the same :

http://www.thecomet.net/content/com...ewscomnew&itemid=WEED25 Oct 2007 12:42:21:540


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh that doesnt seem too bad to be honest, seems a fair enough report, there was no chance they would write the whoke article, without mentioning the 5 meter monsters though:lol2:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeh that doesnt seem too bad to be honest, seems a fair enough report, there was no chance they would write the whoke article, without mentioning the 5 meter monsters though:lol2:


So true


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

still havnt got my paper.. looked on the website though seems alright ... nice one : victory:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

weelad said:


> still havnt got my paper.. looked on the website though seems alright ... nice one : victory:


got my paper today


----------



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

its pretty late for a comment but personaly, i wouldnt bother. seems like more troule than its worth!


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

LeviathanNI said:


> Thats is what we are saying... basically it comes down to trust. I have a deep mistrust of the media in general.
> 
> Meet the journo before hand over a coffee and discuss parameters.. find out what way they are loojking to do the interview and what they want out of it. Tell them what you want out of it as well.
> 
> I, and this is just me, would record the interview (and any meetings) with a dichtaphone or some other recording device.. just to keep yourself right.. and if they do mess you up, just give the interview tape to their rivals and expose them for being tabloid and trashy


 
I was going to say the same thing, if you can get someone as a wittnes to record the interview with a video camera so you can have sound and visual evidence to back you up.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

i am but you would have to be careful, down here in devon a guy called richard blackmore, more formerly known as blackie, had his huge burm in the paper and there was uproar bout it, so you gotta be careful who you tell and how you tell it, if its a good paper then it would make a good storie but otherwise it could be bad news

sam: victory:


----------



## fangsy (Sep 17, 2007)

*Oh .....*

I just got a Burm too .......


LOL

Luckily not before the story went out ...... 

Steve


----------

